# I was warned about Georgia Poodle Rescue



## HarryB (Mar 28, 2014)

Georgia Poodle rescue had two dogs suitable for my wife. Their site specifically addresses out of state adoptions - if the adopter can provide solutions of volunteers to do home inspections and return the dog if the adoption fails. Since my wife is president of an adoption center herself, I offered someone from her Board to do the inspections and return the dog, if necessary. We've never returned a dog in 46 years,BTW bought, adopted or rescued. I also offered to do the home inspections via SKYPE.

I got a terse brushoff with. "We don't do out of state adoptions." Then why does your website have a section on them demanding specifics from potential adopters? I gave the specific solutions!

When I asked for a receipt for the $20 donation of my application fee , I didn't even get a reply. Perhaps I need to ask the IRS to get it for me?

!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_Yikes! _Kinda makes you want to bite somebody, doesn't it? Don't understand that happening,_ nope, _not at all! This does not sound like a PCA affiliated rescue to me. If they are a licensed and permitted Georgia non-profit corporation, you sure are due that receipt for your donation. And I'd pursue it. Good luck with your poodle search and all else.:clover:


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Rescues are not created equal. Very much like a Forum, they run at the whim of their Moderators. If rules are set down and followed, things run fine. But if a mod is arbitrary, the forum becomes chaotic, and people become disenchanted. *Not this forum, BTW.* 

Rescues have really not been good to me either. Despite that, I have cheered rescuers, and the concept of rescuing itself. But Rescues crossed another line with me lately. To the point where I will not support them... any of them. and all of them.


----------



## LorenatBMS (Mar 12, 2014)

I certainly applaud the people who volunteer the time and money to their rescue effort. 

I tried to adopt a standard poodle that was a little under 2 years old. I figured it would be a good thing to give an adult dog a great home. They had a $300 adoption fee, and I would have had to drive a 500 mile road trip to pick up the dog, so I think that says I was committed. 

They provided enough obstacles and were so slow to respond that I gave up and found a puppy instead. My impression is that they are kind of snooty about it and want to give full cavity searches of potential new owners. I guess it is their Popsicle stand so they are entitled, but they missed out giving a dog a really awesome home. The up side is my Dexter is really happy about it...lol


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm from GA, and I'm so sorry you had this experience. I've heard that this rescue is difficult to deal with. I've been fortunate to have found my last two poodles through other, non-breed specific rescues in my area. Both rescues were wonderful! 

I agree, not all rescues are created equally. Most are good, and they want to make sure that the dogs go to the best home possible with the least chance of return. Perhaps your location so far from GA (out of country, not just out of state) was a deciding factor, but you should have been told this, if it was the case.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I live right over the border to Georgia, my house is about 5 minutes from the line. I looked briefly into adopting from them (several places actually), but I have young kids and most rescues won't adopt to people with children under 5. Georgia poodle rescue won't adopt to people with children under 10. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Red Haired Girl (Jan 5, 2014)

We really wanted to rescue and spent months and months looking, but it never worked out. Either the rescues wanted a fenced in yard (which we don't have) or no other dogs (we have Mickey) or only had poodle mixes (really bad allergies at this house and poodles are the only dogs so far that won't set them off). I remember looking at Georgia Poodle Rescue since we live (relatively) close to there, but something put us off... can't remember what. But I agree that not all rescues are created equal. We've had some really good experiences. That being said, I hope you get it all worked out soon!


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

HarryB said:


> Georgia Poodle rescue had two dogs suitable for my wife. Their site specifically addresses out of state adoptions - if the adopter can provide solutions of volunteers to do home inspections and return the dog if the adoption fails. Since my wife is president of an adoption center herself, I offered someone from her Board to do the inspections and return the dog, if necessary. We've never returned a dog in 46 years,BTW bought, adopted or rescued. I also offered to do the home inspections via SKYPE.
> 
> I got a terse brushoff with. "We don't do out of state adoptions." Then why does your website have a section on them demanding specifics from potential adopters? I gave the specific solutions!
> 
> ...


That is really not a good way to get dogs adopted!

If you are looking at rescues to get a dog, Poodle Rescue of Houston (PRH) gets many poodles, poodle mixes and some honorary poodles, they even have 5 kittens right now that someone brought in stuffed in a sack. Yes, in a sack. That person was going to dump them and the PRH Director said she would find them homes before that happened! 

We do have a waiting list for standard poodles and usually the adopter will tell PRH what they want and if a standard comes in that may be close to what they want they will get a call to come out and see the dog. They go pretty quickly.

Yes, PRH does out of state adoptions. You have to go through a pretty tough telephone interview usually with our director and if you can get through that, you could probably live through a tornado. She does not mince words and only has the welfare of the dog in mind. She REALLY DOES NOT CARE IF SHE HURTS FEELINGS. Better feelings being hurt than a dog through a bad adoption. PRH tries to let the potential adopter know as much about the dog (good and bad) as possible so the best match can be made. 

PRH does not require someone to live in a house with a yard much less a fence but they do have to be able to have a dog where they live and be able to provide proof that they can have a dog (some apartments only allow certain size dogs). They must understand all PRH dogs are inside dogs and they are not to live outside. The adopter must be able to make sure the dog gets enough exercise and attention. If you work 8 to 10 hours a day would the dog be put in daycare or is there someone at home or a neighbor that would be able to walk it a couple of times a day. You must provide the name and telephone number of you veterinarian (they will be called). You MUST keep the dog on heartworm medication all year long and if you are not willing to do so, it is a deal breaker. 

We do not usually adopt out a young dog to an elderly person unless they have a family member that will sign the adoption application with the elderly person that in the event something happens to that person then the family member will take the dog. The family member then has to be approved as well because they will eventually end up with the dog. There are always exceptions or other arrangements can be made i.e. the dog could be returned when the person can no longer take care of it to PRH.

Usually PRH does not adopt out toy poodles to families with young children. Again the welfare of the dog. Toy poodles have small easily broken bones and very young children do not understand that they can give a little dog a life threatening injury by squeezing it to hard or throwing it to the ground. Again if it is a child that shows extreme care and concern over the dog and the parent will make sure the dog is safe then an exception can be made. 

PRH has a very good placement rate over 600 dogs last year. Thank you emails and pictures of PRH alumni come in all the time. In fact a lot of people that adopt from PRH become volunteers. PRH has anywhere from 50 to 100 dogs at any one time with our own Hospital, grooming and quarantine area. We get some pretty sad looking dogs at times. But they look 100% better when they leave PRH to their new home!


----------



## 3sps (Feb 5, 2012)

If I recall you were wanting to adopt not out of state but out of the country. I agree that "you catch more flies with honey...." and a polite response would have been appropriate, but I also understand the concern that they must have had. 
Most rescues set rules to protect their dogs/cats/horses from adopters so as to give them a safe and secure loving home. I am sure you meant to give that to the dog you eventually adopt.
May I suggest that you contact groomers in your area - often a poodle groomer will know of a dog needing a home. 
Best of luck - the right dog is out there waiting for you......


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

I sent them an email when I was wanting a poodle, asking why they didnt do out of state adoptions, since I would be traveling there to visit family. They didnt do me the courtesy of a reply.


----------



## Nelsipete (Mar 17, 2014)

I can't say enough positive about Operation Kindness in the Dallas area (no-kill, all types of both dogs and cats). First we tried a poodle mix from them, but he just didn't work out for us. I think he had perhaps been abused in the past; he hated my husband and didn't warm up to me much either. He bit me, drawing blood, and my own veterinarian advised me to return him to the shelter.

They cheerfully took him back, and three days later I went back and adopted my current miniature poodle mix. I know nothing about their stance on out-of-state adoptions, but I would recommend them to local adoptive parents. Four years ago their fee was $150, dog neutered and current on shots.


----------



## Bellesdad0417 (May 18, 2014)

Stepping on soapbox

I'll jump on this bandwagon as well, I live in GA not 20 minutes from the rescue. 
I have 25+ years of dog ownership experience as an adult including most recently 2 Spoo's. I wrote a 16 page dog ownership statement as as part of their "questionaire" nothing came from it.

I have 20 years with the same groomer and vet for references yet I can't get a Spoo from GA poodle rescue because I don't have a fenced yard, they won't even talk to me, but hey if I want a mini that's ok with them.

I really would have been a great place to home one or more young/middle aged or hell even older Spoo's but I have no fence so I don't count, apparently I'm not a suitable owner in their eyes. 

The part that burns my butt is that they let my 45 year old "man child" buddy adopt a dog from them even though it was his first dog just because he had a fenced yard. The only reason he wanted a poodle is because he had been around my two for so long and saw how great they were otherwise he is basically a lab guy.

Ok stepping off the soap box!


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Georgia Poodle Rescue is NOT a PCA rescue. There have been times when they have been threatened by the state because of poor conditions for their dogs and overcrowding. There are folks who say this rescue is run by a hoarder in a 3 br houuse with more than 70 dogs. That said, they a re a recognized 501 (c) charitable organization and should provide receipts as well as have open records on their operations. Rescues can set any rules they wish for adoption. Try Adjoining states, like Carolina Poodle Rescue, who adopt out of state to properly qualified homes.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Just a thought on rescues in general...I used to work in animal control in a large rural centre where we got tons of big mixes abandoned, hit by cars, or dumped on the side of the road. Once in -21 degree weather we had a box full of newborn bc's dropped off in a park!! Amazingly, they all lived, as did their mama who we found about 5 miles away. We cheered when we could recognize a breed because we had rescues of all kinds on speed dial and those kind folks would pay to have a dog shipped to them, even if it had only a tiny bit of the breed they endorsed. We had a poodle rescue check in with us regularly, but to tell the truth we never had a poodle in our kennels. Lots of huskies though! Sorry to hijack, just a plug for rescues.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Carolina Poodle Rescue will adopt out of state. I think they are pretty easy to work with. I hope you will check them out. Sorry you did not have any luck with GA.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Although I have no experience with Operation Kindness in the Dallas area, I have met people at the dog park who adopted their dogs from them. All of the people I have met had great things to say about them and the dogs. A few of them even adopted PB Poodles!! I was so surprised, the dogs were so sweet and playful - a joy to be around.


----------

